# script di bekup creare un log

## rota

ciao ragazzi o creato uno script che mi fà il bakup di una cartella publica dovve vengono condivissi i dati di tutti i computer ...

lo script funge alla grande pero o dei probb .....

1) mi permette di masterizzare solo cdr riscrivibbili 

2) a me servve che sto script crei un log dovve mi dice che cosa succede quando lo avvio ecc 

vi rigrazzio per la vostra pazzienzza ecc....  :Rolling Eyes: 

a diemnticavo sapete come si fà a mettere nello script la funzzione che mi manda il log nell-email ??'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta lo script che vediamo che possiamo fare

----------

## rota

#!/bin/sh

# creare cartella :

# /mnt/backup

# /mnt/samba

# /mnt/isoo_sofema

echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

echo BACKUP 

echo S O F E M A @ sofema.it

echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

echo NOME DELL COPUTER IN USO PER IL BACKUP 

# nome computer

/bin/hostname 

echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/bin/mkdir /mnt/backup

/bin/mkdir /mnt/iso_backup

echo -------------------------------------------------------------------

echo Backup in corso di Cartella Pubblica 

/bin/tar -cf  /mnt/samba/dati.tar /mnt/samba/*

echo Spostamento dell file Compresso nella cartella di backup e file Sistema

/bin/mv /mnt/samba/dati.tar /mnt/backup/

cp /etc/squid.conf /mnt/backup

cp -R /etc/dhcp3/ /etc/samba /mnt/backup

echo Verifica della copia dei dati nella cartella privata

/bin/ls -la --color /mnt/backup

echo Verifica intrgrità Archivio

/usr/bin/md5sum /mnt/backup/dati.tar

echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

echo Verifica presenza Masterizzatore

/usr/bin/cdrecord -scanbus

 echo inserire un cdr per INIZZIARE la copia dei dati su cd 

echo trasferimento dati in CDR

/usr/bin/mkisofs -o /mnt/iso_backup/sofema.iso -J -r  /mnt/backup/

echo trasferimento dati CDR

/usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap -v gracetime=2 dev=1,0,0 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /root/dofema.iso  

/bin/rm -rf /mnt/backup/*

/bin/rm -rf /mn/backup/*

/bin/rm -rf /mnt/backup/

/bin/rm -rf /mnt/iso_backup/

exit

calcolate che è il primo che faccio è senzza guide ecc 

anzzi se avete consigli  su cosa agiungerci dite pure....

----------

## rota

a dimenticavo a me servve che sto script si possa usare anche in remoto conn ssh

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per masterizzare io darei

```
/usr/bin/cdrecord dev=1,0,0 speed=la_tua driveropts=burnfree -eject -v -data /root/dofema.iso
```

Per il log basta che dai per esermpio

```
echo "quello che vuoi scrivere" > file.log
```

Per il mail non sono sicuro ma dovrebbe essere

```
cat file_da_mandare | mail tuo@ciao.it
```

----------

## rota

non e dofema ma è sofema senno non funzziona  :Smile: 

per l'email creddo che non sia cosi 

m... mo provvo a masterizzarare come ai detto tu

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Pe il file di log se scrivi piu' di una cosa devi fare con >> cosi concatena le frasi se no riscrive ogni volta

----------

## silian87

per il log io ti condiglio di fare una funzione log:

```

log ()

{

   LOG="/root/log1.example"

   echo -e "$1" "$2" >> "$LOG"

}

```

La -e se vuoi toglila. E' per interpretare sequenze di escape. Ho messo >> e non > perche' senno' ti sovrascrive tutto il file ogni volta invece di aggiungere in coda.

Cosi' chiami la funzione con un:

```

log "testo da mettere nel log" <eventuale-parametro>

```

un eventuale parametro potrebbe essere un -n (che mi sembra non faccia andare a capo).

----------

## n3mo

Quoto:  *Quote:*   

> Reindirizzamento
> 
> Lavorando in ambiente di shell è importante aver ben chiaro il concetto fondamentale di standard input (stdin), standard output (stdout) e standard error (stderr). Ad ogni comando che viene eseguito vengono "aperti" questi tre flussi e la shell consente un facile reindirizzamento degli stessi verso altri comandi e verso file. Nella bash i tre flussi vengono numerati rispettivamente con 0, 1 e 2.
> 
> Per reindirizzare il risultato del comando com verso il file "testo", è sufficiente utilizzare lespressione com>testo (equivalente a com 1> testo). Per reindirizzare lo standard error è invece necessario lespressione com 2> errori. Per utilizzare sia il flusso 1 che il flusso 2 si utilizza "&>". È importante notare che il reindirizzamento su un file già esistente ha come risultato la sovrascrittura del file stesso (a meno che la variabile noclobber sia settata); per aggiungere in coda ad un file si utilizza il ">>".
> ...

 

----------

## silian87

esatto... ti conviene anche fare un reindirizzamento degli errori dei programmi sul log... quindi fai:

esempio:

```

/bin/tar -cf /mnt/samba/dati.tar /mnt/samba/*  2> $LOG

```

dove $LOG e' il file con il log

----------

## pascalbrax

per l'email basta qualcosa tipo

```
printf "testo\naltro testo\nfine testo\n.\n" | mail tua@mail -s backup_dati
```

----------

## rota

a o capito ogni comando metto >> /cartella/file.log cosi o il og di ogni cosa ..

m... sapete dirmi come faccio a dirgli di foramttarmi il cd riscrivibbile ???

----------

## n3mo

Ti posto il link di appunti di Informatica Libera, è un testo fantastico che può esserti veramente utile in tante situazioni, prova a dargli un'occhiata: http://a2.swlibero.org/

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> a o capito ogni comando metto >> /cartella/file.log cosi o il og di ogni cosa .. 

 

No... ad ogni comando metti alla fine 2> $LOG

all'inzio dello script scrivi LOG="/directory/log" cosi' non devi scriverlo ogni volta.

Poi sui messaggi che vuoi scrivere tu, ti consiglio di usare una funzioe di log come quella che ti ho descritto.

----------

## n3mo

Dal CD-writing-howto:  *Quote:*   

> 4.17 What about re-writing
> 
> When overwriting CD-RW media, specify the parameter blank=fast to cdrecord. That's all. See the man page of cdrecord for details about this parameter. 

 

Prima di postare prova a cercare con google,anche se fedeliallalinea è svelto, spesso fai prima.   :Smile: 

----------

## rota

unaltra cosasiccome il programma mi crea 3 cartelle ogni volta che io lo avvio ..vorrei che sto script mi creasse si ste cartelle pero una lo devve fare una nlta solo cioè la prima volta che lo avvio 

poi sta cartella devve rimanere li 

inve le latre due o fatto in modo che siano solo temporanee cosi da non occupare spazzio inutilmente

----------

## silian87

allora fai cosi':

```

[ ! -e /percorso/directory ] && mkdir /percorso/directory

```

Cosi' se esiste gia' non prova a crearla.

----------

## n3mo

La cosa migliore è inserire un controllo:

se la cartella non esiste

     la crei

altrimenti

     vai avanti

altro link: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/

----------

## silian87

cose' una contest a chi risponde prima? a me avete gia' fregato delle risposte prima, adesso tocca a me   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

se lo script viene lanciato da cron puoi semplicemente mettere nel tuo crontab:

```

MAILTO=tua@email.qui

```

ciao

----------

## rota

a me servve che mi mandi per e-mail il file.log che mio si viene a creare

a è per il remoto cosa posso fare???

----------

## rota

!/bin/sh

# creare cartella :

# /mnt/backup

# /mnt/samba

# /mnt/iso_sofema

# /mnt/backup_log

log ()

{

LOG="/mnt/backup_log/backup-sofema.log"

echo -e "$1" "$2" >> "$LOG"

} 

echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

echo BACKUP 

echo S O F E M A @ sofema.it

echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

echo NOME DELL COPUTER IN USO PER IL BACKUP 

# nome computer

/bin/hostname >> $LOG 

echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

/bin/mkdir /mnt/backup >> $LOG 

echo creazzione della cartella /mnt/backup

/bin/mkdir /mnt/iso_backup >> $LOG

echo creazzione della cartella /mnt/iso_backup/

[ ! -e /mnt/backup_log ] && mkdir /mnt/backup_log/ $LOG

chmod o-r /mnt/backup_log $LOG

echo -------------------------------------------------------------------

echo Backup in corso di Cartella Pubblica 

/bin/tar -cf  /mnt/samba/dati.tar /mnt/samba/* >> $LOG

echo Spostamento dell file Compresso nella cartella di backup e file Sistema

/bin/mv /mnt/samba/dati.tar /mnt/backup/ >> $LOG

cp /etc/squid.conf /mnt/backup >> $LOG

cp -R /etc/dhcp3/ /etc/samba /mnt/backup >> $LOG

echo Verifica della copia dei dati nella cartella privata

/bin/ls -la --color /mnt/backup >> $LOG

echo Verifica intrgrità Archivio 

/usr/bin/md5sum /mnt/backup/dati.tar >> $LOG

echo ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

echo Verifica presenza Masterizzatore

/usr/bin/cdrecord -scanbus >> $LOG

 echo inserire un cdr per INIZZIARE la copia dei dati su cd 

echo trasferimento dati in CDR >> 

/usr/bin/mkisofs -o /mnt/iso_backup/sofema.iso -J -r  /mnt/backup/ >> $LOG

echo trasferimento dati CDR

# funzziona solo sui cd riscrivibbili 

#/usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap -v gracetime=2 dev=1,0,0 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /mnt/iso_backup/sofema.iso  >> $LOG

/usr/bin/cdrecord dev=1,0,0 speed=12 driveropts=burnfree -eject -v -data /mnt/iso_backup/sofema.iso >> $LOG

/bin/rm -rf /mnt/backup/* >> $LOG

/bin/rm -rf /mn/backup/* >> $LOG

/bin/rm -rf /mnt/backup/ >> $LOG

/bin/rm -rf /mnt/iso_backup/ >> $LOG

exit >> $LOG

questo è quello che ofatto seguendo i vostri consigli ù

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

```

TMPFILE=temp.mail.singola

echo "From: iltuoamico@server.it" > $TMPFILE

echo "To: tua@email.it" >> $TMPFILE

echo "Subject: Report status" >> $TMPFILE

echo "" >> $TMPFILE

echo "" >> $TMPFILE

cat iltuolog >> $TMPFILE

echo "" >> $TMPFILE

echo "" >> $TMPFILE

cat $TMPFILE | /usr/sbin/sendmail -t

rm $TMPFILE

```

ciao

----------

## rota

me lo puoi comentare cosi capisco il funzionamento???

----------

## rota

ciao squsate se disturbo

il script funge alla grande lo rimodificato glieri notte

mo vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per avere un efetto carino da vedere ..

mi piego ...

vorrei :

un logo da mettere nello script ( voglio metterci una imaggine che tuti possano vederla )

vorrei che quando si avvia lo script è incomiciano i messaggi di quello che sta succedendo sti messaggi siano colorati

vorrei anche sapèere come faccio per avere una barra di scorimento per ogni comando sopratutto per MD5SUM

forse....sto esagerando ...pero vorrei creare uno script che fosse carino a vedersi....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora per il logo penso che dovrai usare cose fatte in ascii art. Per i colori io ho questi codici

```
normal='\[\033[0m\]'

white='\[\033[0;29m\]'

gray='\[\033[1;37m\]'

red='\[\033[1;31m\]'

green='\[\033[1;32m\]'

yellow='\[\033[0;33m\]'

blue='\[\033[0;34m\]'

magenta='\[\033[1;35m\]'

cyan='\[\033[0;36m\]'

purple='\[\033[1;0;35m\]'

lightgreen='\[\033[0;32m\]'

lightred='\[\033[0;31m\]'
```

ma puoi trovarne anche altri

Per usarli puoi fare qualcosa del tipo

```
echo -e "$green ciao$normal"
```

----------

## rota

i colori fungono 

mo mi servve sapere come mettere un logo   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vedi un po' in google con la parola asciiart

----------

## rota

red='\[\033[1;31m\]'

scusa sei sicuro che sia cosi che lo devvo scrivvere ???

che parola demmo mettere nel motore di gogle per trovare gli altri colori ??'

----------

## rota

a me da errore 

/ciao

./ciao: line 6: \[\033[1;32m\]: command not found

o creato sto script per provvare

!/bin/sh

LOG="/mnt/prova.log"

P="/bin/mkdir /mnt/tenebra7"

green='\[\033[1;32m\]'

echo $green $P >> $LOG

$green $P >> $LOG

exit

----------

## fedeliallalinea

devi usare l'opzione -e per echo se non non esegue la sequenza di escape

----------

## rota

allora mo mi finzziona lo script va fatto cosi 

#!/bin/sh

{

red="\[\033[1;31m\]"

LOG="colori.log"

LS="ls -la /home/marco/"

echo -e $red

echo -e $LS >> $LOG

$LS >> $LOG

}

exit

ti eri dimenticato di mettere " " è non ' 

mo funge

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Hai avuto un botto di info stra utili. Solo una cosa, per il log considera che potresti anche fare così:

```
nome__tuo_script &>> log
```

così che TUTTO l'output del tuo script viene aggiunto in coda al file e non devi stare a mettere > a destra e manca per lo script.

x tutti:

Ormai gli script di backup si sprecano sul forum, anche solo in quello italiano... che ne dite di raggruppare i link ad essi tutti quanti in un post e di inserirlo tra gli utilissimi come riferimento? Così chi poi si vorrà mettere a scrivere il suo script avrà un ottima documentazione e magari si eviteranno 3d duplicati.

----------

## rota

vi ringrazzio per il vostro aiuto

solo mi chieddevo due cose :

uno per limitare il log a 2k come faccio ??

oppure posso mettere un limite di righe nell log ??

è possibile mettere i colori solo ai messaggi di errori ???

cosi da mettere il rosso ai messaggi di errore ??

unn'altra cosa i colori funzzionano io avvio lo script e mi si vedde dell colore che io voglio pero se vaddo a leggere il log me lo da senzza colore

vabbe tanto è un log 

per quanto rigurada ascii non so riuscito   :Arrow: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> uno per limitare il log a 2k come faccio ??
> 
> oppure posso mettere un limite di righe nell log ??

 

Un modo semplice non so se ci sia (io non so neanche uno complesso).

 *rota wrote:*   

> è possibile mettere i colori solo ai messaggi di errori ???
> 
> cosi da mettere il rosso ai messaggi di errore ??

 

Si metti red dove inizia il messaggio d'errore e nomal alla fine

 *rota wrote:*   

> unn'altra cosa i colori funzzionano io avvio lo script e mi si vedde dell colore che io voglio pero se vaddo a leggere il log me lo da senzza colore

 

Non puoi quei codici che ti ho dato li interpreta la shell quindi non possibili da aggiungere a un semplice text fiel

 *rota wrote:*   

> per quanto rigurada ascii non so riuscito  

 

Cosa vorresti mettere?

----------

## rota

non saprei cosa si puo fare con gli asci ???

io correi mettere una specie di logo per fare er figho ecc

per quanto rigurada gli errori come faccio??

mi spiego io nello script o solo messo dei comandi è percio non cè una funzzione che controlli gli errori ecc come faccio??

esiste un modo per controllare gli errori e in base agli errori riportati mi fà determinate cose tipo riprovare finche non funzziona il comando ecc ???

a unn'altra avete presente il comando 

cdrecord -scanbus

siccome che devvo montare 4 server io non posso mettere mani ogni volta allo scrpt per modificare il valore di :

/usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap -v gracetime=2 dev=1,0,0 speed=24 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /mnt/iso_backup/file.iso 

dev=1,0,0

a me servve che lui riconosca da solo il dev ..non so se sono chiaro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> non saprei cosa si puo fare con gli asci ???

 

Beh ci sono i programmi che convertono le immagini in ascii quindi puoi mettere quello che vuoi. Non sempre pero' il risultato e soddisfacente

 *rota wrote:*   

> per quanto rigurada gli errori come faccio??

 

Scusa mi sono un po' perso. Tu intendi gli errori dei programmi che partono? Se si questi vengono messi sullo standard error quindi puoi prendere quel output colorarlo credo.

 *rota wrote:*   

> esiste un modo per controllare gli errori e in base agli errori riportati mi fà determinate cose tipo riprovare finche non funzziona il comando ecc ???

 

Questo dipende dal programma.

 *rota wrote:*   

> a me servve che lui riconosca da solo il dev ..non so se sono chiaro

 

Hai due possibilita':

1) Fai si che chi usa il programma deve farlo partire con il parametro (esempio 1,0,0) cosi' nella variabile $1 avrai quello che serve.

2) usare il comando 

```
cdrecord  --scanbus | grep CD-ROM | awk '{print $1}'
```

il problema sorge quando hai piu' di un cdrom ti dara' in output 2 numeri

----------

## rota

infatti io ho 2 cdrom 

pero il prb nn dovrebbe sorgere io sui server ce ne metto 1

----------

## rota

pero mica o capit bene cosa mi ai detto 

per quanto riguarde il dev ..

non cio capito una mazza   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> non cio capito una mazza    

 

Tu hai detto che vuoi avere il numero del device giusto? Allora ti ho dato due possibilita, la prima e' che quando fai partire lo script gli dai il parametro del device esempio

```
./nome_script 1,1,0
```

questo vuol dire che passi un parametro allo script. Questo parametro lo puoi usare nello script e lo trovi nella variabile $1 quindi alla linea dove masterizzi metterai dev=$1.

La seconda possibilita' e' quella di usare il comando che ti ho dato quello ti restituisce il numero di dev quindi nello script metterai

```
CDDEV=`cdrecord  --scanbus | grep CD-ROM | awk '{print $1}'`
```

e poi usi la variabile $CDDEV alla linea dove masterizzi (dev=$CDDEV). 

Spero di essere riuscito a farmi capire se no dimmelo che cerco di rispiegartelo

----------

## rota

ti posto la parte della masterizzazione

echo Verifica presenza Masterizzatore

CDRECORD="/usr/bin/cdrecord -scanbus"

echo $CDRECORD >> $LOG

$CDRECORD >> $LOG

# ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 echo inserire un cdr per INIZZIARE la copia dei dati su cd

echo -----------creazzione del imagine ISO -------------

MKISOFS="/usr/bin/mkisofs -o /mnt/iso_backup/sofema.iso -J -r /mnt/backup/"

echo $MKISOFS >> $LOG

$MKISOFS >> $LOG

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

echo FORMATTAZIONE CDR

FORMAT="cdrecord dev=1,0,0 blank=fast"

echo $FORMAT >> $LOG

$FORMAT >> $LOG

echo trasferimento dati CDR

# il seguente comando funzziona solo sui cd riscrivibbili

 CDRECORDMMAP="/usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap -v gracetime=2 dev=1,0,0 speed=24 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data /mnt/iso_backup/sofema.iso"

 echo $CDRECORDMMAP >> $LOG

 $CDRECORDMMAP >> $LOG

a me servve che lo script mi riconosca da solo che DEV senzza stare add ipostarlo manualmente

----------

## rota

echo Verifica presenza Masterizzatore

#CDRECORD="/usr/bin/cdrecord -scanbus"

CDRECORD="cdrecord  --scanbus | grep CD-ROM | awk '{print $1}'"

echo $CDRECORD >> $LOG

$CDRECORD >> $LOG

# ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 echo inserire un cdr per INIZZIARE la copia dei dati su cd

echo -----------creazzione del imagine ISO -------------

MKISOFS="/usr/bin/mkisofs -o /mnt/iso_backup/sofema.iso -J -r /mnt/backup/"

echo $MKISOFS >> $LOG

$MKISOFS >> $LOG

# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

echo FORMATTAZIONE CDR

FORMAT="cdrecord dev=1,0,0 blank=fast"

echo $FORMAT >> $LOG

$FORMAT >> $LOG

echo trasferimento dati CDR

# il seguente comando funzziona solo sui cd riscrivibbili

 CDRECORDMMAP="/usr/bin/cdrecord.mmap -v gracetime=2 dev=$CDRECORD speed=24 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -d

ata /mnt/iso_backup/sofema.iso"

 echo $CDRECORDMMAP >> $LOG

 $CDRECORDMMAP >> 

soloche mi da dei errori 

FORMATTAZIONE CDR

scsidev: '1,0,0'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

trasferimento dati CDR

/usr/bin/cdrecord: No write mode specified.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Badly placed option. Global options must be before any track.

root@sofemared:~/dati-backup# vi backup-sofema

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

----------

## rota

squsate non  avvevo scritto l'indirizzo di cdrecord 

CDRECORD="cdrecord --scanbus | grep CD-ROM | awk '{print $1}'" 

è cosi 

CDRECORD="/usr/bin/cdrecord --scanbus | grep CD-ROM | awk '{print $1}'"

pero non funzziona lo stesso    :Embarassed:   :Confused: 

----------

## rota

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciare quel comando a mano da terminale a vedere che dice. Magari prima postaci un

```
cdrecord --scanbus
```

e poi tutto il comando che ti ho dato

----------

## rota

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian.org>.

root@sofemared:/home/marco# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a34 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

NOTE: this version of cdrecord is an inofficial (modified) release of cdrecord

      and thus may have bugs that are not present in the original version.

      Please send bug reports and support requests to <cdrtools@packages.debian.org>.

      The original author should not be bothered with problems of this version.

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'QUANTUM ' 'ATLAS IV 9 WLS  ' '0909' Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'HL-DT-ST' 'CD-RW GCE-8525B ' '1.02' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD-ROM GDR8163B' '0L14' Removable CD-ROM

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

ci sono due cdrom 

pero quando io installo sti server ne avro slo uno

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E il mio comando lanciato solo lui da linea di comando cosa ti dice?

----------

